# How Self-Driving Cars Will Cope With Unruly Riders



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/lancee...y-riders/?ss=logistics-transport#1e91d957e367


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

They SDC -will just rate them a 1 and refuse the tip.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> They SDC -will just rate them a 1 and refuse the tip.


But can they wash off puke from the windows at 3am on a Sunday morning?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Single Malt said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/lancee...y-riders/?ss=logistics-transport#1e91d957e367


Hahahaha!! Good luck.

Oh wait. There are no true SDCs so the article is just a fantasy too.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

These cars will resemble gas station bathrooms after one weekend. Empty beer cans and garbage will litter the back seat not to mention the other fluids these drunks will leave behind. 

One drunk passed out passenger will disable the car for the night. With the uber rates being so cheap it'll be cheaper to sleep in the car than rent a hotel room.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Homeless would love these vehicles. Order a short ride, and just sleep for 48 hours.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

That article is just daydreaming.

Hypothetically, if there were sdc's, as the pax gets into car, the app would have a popup, prompting whether anything was amiss. Mess in car? Pax inputs it into app, and SDC goes back to base, while another car is summoned. Effectively, pax would be rating the previous pax.

Scooters have a similar system where you can mark them damaged.

But who are they kidding, SDCs would be trashed. Pax would eat, drink, smoke, have sex in, bring shedding dogs, etc.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

My question,

let's say the SDV rolls up and there's a drunk guy passed out in the car,

And you REALLY need to get to work.
no time to call another ride that may not be any better...

5 hours of "rinse lather repeat" later.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> That article is just daydreaming.
> 
> Hypothetically, if there were sdc's, as the pax gets into car, the app would have a popup, prompting whether anything was amiss. Mess in car? Pax inputs it into app, and SDC goes back to base, while another car is summoned. Effectively, pax would be rating the previous pax.
> 
> ...


The destruction of the scooters already shows how pax will treat SDCs. The exact same way they treat everything that isn't under human surveillance/protection.

To make matters worst I believe a lot of SDCs will end up in a chop shop. There are countless criminals that will gut a 100k car to make 20k instantly.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Sleeping in them is a serious issue,

At the current Orlando rates,

It's like $58 for 8 hours.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Sleeping in them is a serious issue,
> 
> At the current Orlando rates,
> 
> It's like $58 for 8 hours.


Will it drive drunks around in circles to help them fall asleep?


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

I presume that a cheap pax that doesn't tip would be "unruly"?



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The destruction of the scooters already shows how pax will treat SDCs. The exact same way they treat everything that isn't under human surveillance/protection.
> 
> To make matters worst I believe a lot of SDCs will end up in a chop shop. There are countless criminals that will gut a 100k car to make 20k instantly.


But how would they drive an SDC? They'd have to disable it somehow and then get a tow truck. And they would have to figure out where the carefully hidden and difficult-to-extract homing device and destroy that, or else the police would figure out where the chop shop is in real time.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> I presume that a cheap pax that doesn't tip would be "unruly"?
> 
> 
> But how would they drive an SDC? They'd have to disable it somehow and then get a tow truck. And they would have to figure out where the carefully hidden and difficult-to-extract homing device and destroy that, or else the police would figure out where the chop shop is in real time.


Hack it.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

backstreets-trans said:


> These cars will resemble gas station bathrooms after one weekend. Empty beer cans and garbage will litter the back seat not to mention the other fluids these drunks will leave behind.
> 
> One drunk passed out passenger will disable the car for the night. With the uber rates being so cheap it'll be cheaper to sleep in the car than rent a hotel room.


It's gonna be a disaster, Imagine a SDC get a pickup in a bad neighborhood. The pax probably will be getting laid in the backseat, Smoking blunts or worse....Lol


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

charmer37 said:


> It's gonna be a disaster, Imagine a SDC get a pickup in a bad neighborhood. The pax probably will be getting laid in the backseat, Smoking blunts or worse....Lol


U do understand these vehicles have monitors outside and inside the cabin.
And anyone entering has done it with an app that contains the riders full ID, address and credit card info.

In other worlds, mess up or vandalize the SDC and find a BIG charge on your credit card and police knocking on ur door @ 3am with video of u and underaged boy.

Tesla already has sentry mode catching vandals
https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-3-keyed-sentry-mode-video/
clear shot of the woman's face. With her identity determined,

*the ??attack was promptly reported to the police, who later arrested the woman on vandalism charges.⚠*

Real World ?
R E A L. W O R L D


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Single Malt said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/lancee...y-riders/?ss=logistics-transport#1e91d957e367


The passengers will just retailaite and say the car was impaired and Uber will deactivate the car to investigate.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/lancee...y-riders/?ss=logistics-transport#1e91d957e367


Ejection seats.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Ejection seats.


Some offenders will be Robo held until Law Enforcement arrival
Or self driven to nearest Police HQ for extraction and booking.

Image shows @iheartuber ⬇ Seconds be4 and during Robo Automatic lockdown PIC (Passenger In Custody) for Damage to private property









​


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Some offenders will be Robo held until Law Enforcement arrival
> Or self driven to nearest Police HQ for extraction and booking.
> 
> Image shows @iheartuber ⬇ Seconds be4 and during Robo Automatic lockdown PIC (Passenger In Custody) for Damage to private property
> ...


And here is her Darwin Award.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

OH snap...

Here's another possibility.

Someone passes out in the car outside of the camera and the car _thinks_ it's empty.

The next customers "help" him to vacate the car and they just dump him in whatever random neighbhorhood/business.

Now we have people waking up... well basically anyhwere...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> OH snap...
> 
> Here's another possibility.
> 
> ...


I expect they will have full inside camera coverage along with infrared.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> U do understand these vehicles have monitors outside and inside the cabin.
> And anyone entering has done it with an app that contains the riders full ID, address and credit card info.
> 
> In other worlds, mess up or vandalize the SDC and find a BIG charge on your credit card and police knocking on ur door @ 3am with video of u and underaged boy.
> ...


Because no criminal ever has used a fake account or stolen CC ? plus most criminals have a bandana over their face, sunglasses and hat fool identity cameras


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Hahahaha!! Good luck.
> 
> Oh wait. There are no true SDCs so the article is just a fantasy too.


The safety driver will go to a 24 hr gas station and wash the puke



RabbleRouser said:


> U do understand these vehicles have monitors outside and inside the cabin.
> And anyone entering has done it with an app that contains the riders full ID, address and credit card info.
> 
> In other worlds, mess up or vandalize the SDC and find a BIG charge on your credit card and police knocking on ur door @ 3am with video of u and underaged boy.
> ...


You are missing the point Tomato,

There are two types of people here: normal citizens who simply had too much to drink and make a mess and then there are the kind of delinquents who plan to carve gang graffiti into the car doors just like they carve graffiti into the toilet seats in McDonald's bathrooms.

In situation #1, collecting money from the pax to clean the puke will not be a problem. Taking the vehicle offline until it's cleaned will be. It will throw a wrench into a system that by all accounts won't be able to function well under unexpected situations of duress. Good luck with that because it sounds like your buddies at Alphabet spent about 5 minutes planning the infrastructure of housing and maintaining the fleet.

In scenerio #2, if you have an individual hell bent on doing to the cars what others do to McDonald's bathrooms then for sure they will wear masks, use fake cc's etc. again, the team will either have to very carefully repair and replace razor blade markings or will just leave it and pax will simply drive around in A McDonald's bathroom.

Again, good luck.

And please, don't reply by saying I am the Tomato. That's just childish


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> The safety driver will go to a 24 hr gas station and wash the puke
> 
> 
> You are missing the point Tomato,
> ...


And wait till the SDC owners try go after the riff raff that destroy their properties who don't have a penny to their name ? good luck charging them or getting a judgement against them


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> The safety driver will go to a 24 hr gas station and wash the puke
> 
> 
> You are missing the point Tomato,
> ...


After they have enough scenario 2s the cars will go into full i-robot mode


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RodB said:


> After they have enough scenario 2s the cars will go into full i-robot mode
> View attachment 335686


Bingo. The only way it would work is if it's all robo cars like in that movie.

Problem is, that gets into Soviet Union style government control that I'm gonna bet not very many people will be too supportive of.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

*How Self-Driving Cars Will Cope With Unruly Riders*

The safety driver will put them out.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> *How Self-Driving Cars Will Cope With Unruly Riders*
> 
> The safety driver will put them out.


Of course!! Why didn't we think of that obvious fact? The Uber Bouncer.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Suppose every time Uber sends a self driving car into a certain neighborhood the folks who live there think it's great sport to spray paint the car and shoot holes in it. Uber's natural reaction would be to stop sending cars into that neighborhood. Uber is now facing a page 1 discrimination lawsuit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Or make the SMELL go away and have the car useable for business in less than 24 hours of shut down !

Passengers will write false complaints after EACH RIDE for free credit.
Sending the S.D.C. cars to the maintenance facility costing THOUSANDS OF LOST HOURS !

Uber already encourages this system Against us.



Ylinks said:


> Suppose every time Uber sends a self driving car into a certain neighborhood the folks who live there think it's great sport to spray paint the car and shoot holes in it. Uber's natural reaction would be to stop sending cars into that neighborhood. Uber is now facing a page 1 discrimination lawsuit.


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !
NOT
A TRANSPORTATION COMPANY . . .



backstreets-trans said:


> These cars will resemble gas station bathrooms after one weekend. Empty beer cans and garbage will litter the back seat not to mention the other fluids these drunks will leave behind.
> 
> One drunk passed out passenger will disable the car for the night. With the uber rates being so cheap it'll be cheaper to sleep in the car than rent a hotel room.


AFTER you remove the used confoms.

Trouble is

Uber doesnt KNOW WHAT IT WANTS TO BE

WHEN IT GROWS UP . . .

IF
IT GROWS UP.



backstreets-trans said:


> These cars will resemble gas station bathrooms after one weekend. Empty beer cans and garbage will litter the back seat not to mention the other fluids these drunks will leave behind.
> 
> One drunk passed out passenger will disable the car for the night. With the uber rates being so cheap it'll be cheaper to sleep in the car than rent a hotel room.


AFTER you remove the used confoms.

Trouble is

Uber doesnt KNOW WHAT IT WANTS TO BE

WHEN IT GROWS UP . . .

IF
IT GROWS UP.



backstreets-trans said:


> These cars will resemble gas station bathrooms after one weekend. Empty beer cans and garbage will litter the back seat not to mention the other fluids these drunks will leave behind.behind





RabbleRouser said:


> Some offenders will be Robo held until Law Enforcement arrival
> Or self driven to nearest Police HQ for extraction and booking.
> 
> Image shows @iheartuber ⬇ Seconds be4 and during Robo Automatic lockdown PIC (Passenger In Custody) for Damage to private property
> ...


Seatbelts Save Pretzels !









​


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

What I find so interesting that none seems to have brought up is that the author is quite contemptuous of drivers. Then I looked at his bio:

"I am Dr. Lance B. Eliot, a world-renowned expert on ..."

Says it all. A gift to the world, another Ph.D. who has all the theoretical but none of the practical knowledge of the world.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Drunks on Las Vegas Blvd would think it great sport to degrade an sdc...no risk. I drive the drunk hours frequently...I've had my car kicked, pounded on and a can of beer thrown and hit the hood...with me in it. With the $1,000 Uber deductible, the small dent and scratch are my responsibility. I was enroute to an Uber p.u.
I think the sdcs will take a worse beating in cities than planners think. They might be fine in smaller towns and day time hours. There is probably a place for them, but, it likely will be limited for many years.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> What I find so interesting that none seems to have brought up is that the author is quite contemptuous of drivers. Then I looked at his bio:
> 
> "I am Dr. Lance B. Eliot, a world-renowned expert on ..."
> 
> Says it all. A gift to the world, another Ph.D. who has all the theoretical but none of the practical knowledge of the world.


If you believe this guy is a PhD I got a bridge to sell you


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

If they are smart cars they will learn . Acceptance rates will plummet . UBER back to square one .


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> If you believe this guy is a PhD I got a bridge to sell you


Actually I'm guessing based on the lack of practical understanding he probably is a Ph.D.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Actually I'm guessing based on the lack of practical understanding he probably is a Ph.D.


You don't have to have a PhD to lack practical understanding ?


----------

